# Lord High Commander Verant Ortys - Red Scorpions



## Agis (May 6, 2009)

Hello All - in particular those who have an Interest in the Red Scorpions;

I am interested in how you would equip Verant Ortys - our esteemed Chapter Master, here is my take;

Standard Chapter Master Profile
Frag, Krak grens + iron halo
Artificer Armour - to be named
Relic Blade - to be named
Storm Shield - to be named
Digi weapons - interpret that as a re-roll for the relic Blade being master crafted (as was)

He accompanies his Honour Guard; The Exemplars, with chapter banner (that extra attack is great) With a good armour save 2+/3+ and 3(4) str 6 attacks at I=5 he makes for an inspiring combat leader - well I think so.

I intend to name most of his gear, I like the fact that using the Chapter Master profile you get the honour guard.

So what would you fellow RS commanders use??? does the cost of equiping Chapter masters make them poor value when compared to the named characters??? 

cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

On foot, I'd go for Relic Blade, and Storm Shield and leave it that.

Chapter Masters don't really work, as they are "just" commanders, and Commanders get you FNP, as well a bikes for troops if that's your wish.


----------



## Agis (May 6, 2009)

Thats a fair point, having a re-think re chapter master and honour guard....now looking at Captain and command squad; FnP is pretty darn useful

cheers


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well basically you've made the bog standard 'dualist' captain but paid an extra 25 points for an ability that isn't as usefull as you'd initially think?

Just proxy a named character. Sicarus offers good equipment and rules for a Chapter master of your own devising. As doe's Vulkan.


----------

